# ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=64093375



## holo (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi All,

I use FreeBSD 7.0 release

I meet a real problem since 1 week after a new installation of an hard disk : Seagate Momentus 5400 3 - 80Gb. 2,5 " S-ATA

The error : 

*ad0: WARNING - READ_DMA UDMA ICRC error (retrying request) LBA=64093375
*

My loader.conf

snd_hda_load="YES"
bitmap_load="YES"
splash_bmp_load="YES"
bitmap_name="/boot/bmp/fond.bmp"
hw.ata.ata_dma="0"
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
hw.ata.wc="0"
atapicam_load="YES"

My rc.conf

defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
font8x14="iso15-8x14"
font8x16="iso15-8x16"
font8x8="iso15-8x8"
hostname="xjoker.domaine.com"
ifconfig_vr0="inet 192.168.1.10  netmask 255.255.255.0"
keymap="fr.iso.acc"
linux_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"

Thinking that the hard disk was failing, I have change it 3 time but the problÃ¨me is the same. I ca'nt believe that model of hard disk is bad manucfactured. 

The problem is wellknowed on the Net and several answer are given but nothing do !

So, I dont know what can I do. 

And I have 20 computers to install.

Great thanks and regards


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 8, 2008)

Did you try to change the mode to something slower with _atacontrol mode_?


----------



## holo (Dec 8, 2008)

HI,

Thanks for your help. I will do it.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2008)

You may want to install sysutils/smartmontools too. They allow you to read the S.M.A.R.T. data.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/smartmontools/


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2008)

Did you try to replace SATA cable?


----------



## holo (Dec 19, 2008)

*Yes...*

Hi Butcher

I have replace the SATA cable... Try with a SSD (16 Go) with the original cable. It works fine.
I noted that did not occur when a dual boot is installed (Win Xp).
I will test and re-test until that everything are OK.
I will inform everyone.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## holo (Feb 9, 2009)

*Other tests...*

Hi

I have installed XP and Debian and it works fine...

So, I have change the Seagate Momentus 5400 3 - 80Gb. 2,5 " S-ATA.

Take care with this HD if you want install FreeBSD.

Bye


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 10, 2009)

> Take care with this HD if you want install FreeBSD.



This is *not* a FreeBSD/hard disk compatibility issue, this is probably a hardware problem, or a configuration problem (less likely).

Does the error always occur at the same location (LBA=64093375)? It may be that this part has bad sectors (i.e. the disk is physically damaged).

As mentioned before, install sysutils/smartmontools, and run `% smartctl -a /dev/ad0`, this will read the disks' SMART information.
If you're not sure what it means, then just post the output of this command.

I would above all highly recommend running a hard disk test, MHDD is an excellent program, Ultimate Boot CD includes many (Including MHDD).

A basic test can be done with dd(1):
`# dd if=/dev/ad0 of=/dev/null bs=1m conv=noerror`
But note that this test is far from perfect since it does not report speed.

The reason Windows XP and Ubuntu work fine may be because they don't use the damaged area of the disk or because they silently ignore the error.


----------



## holo (May 23, 2009)

Hi Carpetsmoker,

You are right. It's a hardware problem. I have use MHDD and test the dd command.

Thanks a lot for your help

Bye
Pat


----------

